# My makeyourownjeans.com Experience



## kr7 (Sep 20, 2007)

As promised, here is what happened with my makeyourownjeans.com: (http://www.makeyourownjeans.com/) order. I should start by saying that I decided to go the "custom" way, because of the recent changes at LB, which left me....well...pantsed. Since for me, LB was a source of all my jeans, I was in a blind panic. So, I looked into getting some custom made. In Europe, this was a pretty common thing to do. No biggie. USA, on the other hand, well, not so much. It is not as easy to locate a tailor who does "from scratch" work, and most that do, seem to consider themselves haute couturiers, and charge accordingly. At least, in my experience.

When I learned about MYOJ, I was sceptical, so I decided to do some research. From all the reviews, opinions, etc. that I read, it looked as though it was a legit company, and that most people were satisfied with their purchase. It was also apparent, that the first pair of jeans ordered, although a pretty darn good fit, was rarely perfect, and so the measurements required tweaking for any subsequent order. It also looked to me as though many people did place multiple orders, which is always a good sign. I finally decided to go for it, and I ordered a bootcut jean in Deep Indigo Hard Wash Denim ($45 + $15 shipping), because I like very dark blue uniform wash jeans.

View attachment 27577


The photos on the site are largely there to get the idea of the type of denim you will be ordering. They do not really show a style, because each type of denim (and there are dozens), can be ordered in many different styles from bootcut to skinny, etc. Each style can be infinitely tweaked to have pretty much any feature you desire. Super low cut in the front, high cut in the back, larger or smaller flare, buttoned pockets, regular pockets, zip or button fly. Whatever. Choices are a great thing, as long as you do have a fairly good idea of what it is you need. If you have no clue what happens if you increase or decrease certain measurements, well...that might be a problem.

Back to my order. I received it today. Exactly 17 days after placing it online, which I think is pretty amazing. Now for the important thing-the fit. Putting the jeans on was a bittersweet moment. Yes, they were my size. But as all of those opinions I read pointed out, there is tweaking to be done.

The things I love: the color, the fact that they are long enough, the fact that the thighs do not have the dreaded "flaps" of extra material. The things that need improvement: somehow they are actually too long, even though I was very careful when taking measurements (this is actually very minor), the waist sticks away from the back, and cuts in a bit in the front (this happens with all my pants), knee felt slightly too tight, and back pockets were spaced very far apart (looks extremely unflattering).

OK. These are my first impressions. I have started to shorten the jeans, but haven't washed or worn them yet, so I will get back to you all with my final verdict. I have contacted the manufacturers by email to find out how can I address my fit concerns (above), should I want to place another order. I think the length, the knee circumference, and even the pockets can be fixed fairly easily, but the waist thing is another matter. I don't really know how to address that on the order form, and for me it is a big deal, because as it is right now the front of the jeans is somewhat uncomfortable. I will wait for the reply, and report back to you all with what was suggested, and with other updates.

In the meantime, if anyone decides to order, make sure you take your measurements OVER a pair of good fitting jeans. Do not make the mistake of measuring yourself in underwear, unless you want skin-tight jeans.

Chris


----------



## Esme (Sep 20, 2007)

Yay! I was excited to see you got your jeans already. I know you've been struggling to find the "baby bear" jeans that are JUST RIGHT 

I hope they work out for you in the long run.


----------



## kr7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know that the company did get back to me promptly with an email concerning my fit problems, and suggestions on how to address them on my next order. On the whole I found the suggestions helpful. My fit problems were fairly minor, so the current pair of jeans I can handle myself.

I don't know what would happen if there was a drastic problem, that I couldn't deal with myself. The company claims that you can send back a pair of jeans for adjustments. It sounds, as though, that would have to be at your own expense. It is not clear from their website if there is a charge for the service, or for shipping the item back to you.

Chris


----------



## Jes (Sep 21, 2007)

will they shrink up a tad of you hot wash and dry them?

and will you show us photos of your delicious buttocks?


----------



## kr7 (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, I have worn the jeans several times, washed them, and worn them (or tried to wear them) again. Things are not looking good for this pair. Let me explain. When I first tried them on, out of the box, they were quite tight. I normally buy jeans on the tight side, bcs I am well aware that jeans stretch quite a bit, so I wasn't too concerned, although these were tighter than any jeans I have ever bought. After wearing them about twice or three times (no washing in between wear), they stretched to the point where they were comfortable enough to wear, but still a bit tighter than I normally like my jeans. The one place that still felt ridiculously tight was the front waistband, though. Unfortunately, after they were washed, they shrunk quite considerably. Yes, I can still put them on, and even button them. I can even sit down, but just barely. At this point, they have gone from tight to simply too small. They also shrunk a lot in length.

When I ordered these I made sure the measurements were taken as specified, so there really is no excuse for these to be that much off. Even if my measurement taking wasn't perfect, they really should have added ease, and shrinkage allowance, for goodness sake. As per the website, these were allegedly to be enzyme washed over a 20 hour process. Well, if that were true, wouldn't a great deal of the shrinkage already have happened before I washed them?

Because of all of the above, I really feel that the experience was not worth it. I realize that I could adjust my measurments for the next pair, but there is just so many things wrong with these, at this point, that I don't even want to go there. It would be too much to figure out all the necessary adjustments. As for the pair I already have, I doubt that I will actually wear it again, since I need to be able to sit in them, and sitting and breathing are not possible in these. At least not at the same time.

Chris


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 28, 2007)

Even with some set backs to your first purchase Chris, I think I will give them a shot. Right now there is only one store I can get jeans and I don't like being so limited. Once I purchase some I will post my findings. Thanks for the heads up on giving a little extra length in measurements.


----------



## kr7 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Sasha,

Hope your experience works out!  Just remember that the measurements are to be taken over a comfortably fitting jean. I guess if I had to do it over, I would hold the measuring tape looser. In my original measurement I held it snugly, but not tightly. Also, the length would have probably been OK despite shrinkage, bcs when they came they were extremely long (much longer than I ordered), and I ended up hemming them up before washing.

The length measurement is actually taken on the outside of the leg, from the waist of whatever jeans you will be wearing for the measurement to the floor (or the hem of the jeans you'd be wearing), so make sure you are wearing the kind of shoes you would want to wear with the new jeans. Remember: it's not an inseam they want.

Also, just so you know, they do have different cuts of jeans to choose from. I went with bootcut, but if you choose say...baggy, then I would expect that the tightness should be less of an issue. On the other hand, I would have grave doubts about getting skinny jeans. I dunno, it could be just me. I am pretty picky. I will admit. In any case, hope you can use the info to the best advantage, and I'd be very interested in hearing about your experience. So don't you dare forget to post!  Good luck!

Chris


----------



## Esme (Sep 28, 2007)

Awww!

After all that, it's a shame that they're not quite what you were hoping for.  I guess that's why I generally just stick with the "slightly too tight in the store, but don't emphasize the muffin top too much" jeans at LB. 

The only thing worse than jeans shopping is swimsuit shopping.


----------



## kr7 (Sep 29, 2007)

No biggie.  Even if I can't wear them, I know someone who can. I can also try Lands End custom jeans. They have much less choice, but they will take anything back. I'll think about that, and if I end up doing it, I'll post the details here.  

Chris


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 3, 2007)

I came across a pair of flare legged black jeans I got in Sears a few yrs back. They were unworn cuz they still had the tags on them. I never do that I always wear what I buy.They are a 22 & I am now a 24. I tried them on & they fit believe it or not. I bet the reason they are fitting is cuz my ankles & feet swelled recently & the dr had to but me water pills. I am usually 250-256 but had mushroomed up to 260. I am now 246-250. I better enjoy them while I can. They may only fit for 5 mins lol...


----------



## selcric88 (Mar 14, 2008)

The jeans I received were a JOKE. Here are some of the comments I made in an email to them:

I received my jeans today and was very disappointed. First of all, they are wide-legged jeans when I asked for Skinny Tight Fit and specifically said I want them tight around the thigh in my description. Legs have a wider diameter at the top and then taper as they go down. A slim-fitting pair of jeans should follow this natural contour of the human body. Instead, they stay the exact diameter from top to bottom.

The pants are too large in almost every regard. The measurement around the bottom of the jeans is just simply longer than I asked for, and the length of the pants shorter. It is clear that makeyourownjeans does not understand the concept of slim and fitted jeans.

I wrote twice to them and got NO REPLY. What a scam.


----------



## kr7 (Mar 14, 2008)

selcric88 said:


> The jeans I received were a JOKE.......



I'm sorry to hear that. Unfortunately, I have come to much the same conclusion. As I explained above, my jeans were completely off in just about every measurement. I also felt that the fabric was extremely cheap.

I did send them an exceedingly polite email, and received a reply, but I felt that it wasn't very helpful. In my opinion, their email was rather abrupt, and it certainly did not offer any solutions. I decided not to do any business with them again, nor to recommend them to anyone.

Chris


----------



## Neen (Mar 16, 2008)

ah, good to know chris. I hate lane bryants new jeans sizing. I cannot find a pair that fits, it's either to big in the waist, to tight in the crotch..ect. Horrible.. they should have stuck to what worked before!


----------



## chocolate*martini (Mar 16, 2008)

I never even knew there were places that would make jeans to your measurments! Pretty Cool

I bought a pair of jeans from Fashion Bug and ABSOLUTELY LOVE them! They fit right below my belly button, they don't pucker in the back at the waist and they're super comfortable! I personally don't like Lanebryants jeans either and the price is awful too. 

GL sweetie!
Tiffany


----------



## JadeEyes (Mar 18, 2008)

What about MyJeans.com? Anyone try them?


----------

